# Topwater Fishing???



## SKITZO229 (Feb 15, 2008)

In Massachusetts, I've always lived on the ocean. I would be fishing for Stripers and blues every day! But for the past 8 years, I have stuck solely to topwater lures such as the "chug-bug" because I am obsessed with the sight of fish braking the surfaceand still managed to land more keepers than others using bait. Is there any hope for my unearthly addiction to topwater fishing in Florida? From what I have heard, not many fisherman use topwater lures down there... Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I love throwing topwater for trout


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I also love throwing topwater. There is nothing better that a big fish blowing it up on top and catching monsters.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Everything has its place and time....Topwater is my favorite as mentioned...watching a fish blow.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

From what I have heard, not many fisherman use topwater lures down there... 

Bah ! Typical yankee propaganda .

Why, I happened to catch a "trashcan slam" on topwaters !


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Son, when I go wade fishing that is just about all that I throw, even in the heat of the day.


----------



## SKITZO229 (Feb 15, 2008)

Haha! Nice! That is good to hear! I guess I just didn't fish with the right people the last few times I went down there!Thanks for the input!


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Take one of those topwaters that you use for stripers, beef up the hooks, and throw it in front of a jack crevalle. Talk about a freight train taking the bait! 

-Jason


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *j_purdy (2/16/2008)*Take one of those topwaters that you use for stripers, beef up the hooks, and throw it in front of a jack crevalle. Talk about a freight train taking the bait!
> 
> -Jason


Yeah! There's nothing like throwing a skitterwalk on light tackle and having a 20+ pound jack blow up on it!! :toast


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

20+lb jack + topwater lure = :blownaway


----------



## allen_perkinson (Nov 17, 2007)

Some one lied to you. there is a ton of top water fishing here. let someone on the forum know when your coming down next, they will get you hooked up im sure.


----------



## SKITZO229 (Feb 15, 2008)

Actually, Last time I went to my grandparents houseonVero beach we took the boat out on the Indian River and ran into some Jack Crevalle Breaking some bait! That is the only fish I have ever thrown a topwater presentation to and landed in florida. Haha. When it hit the lure, it reminded me of the Bluefish I catch up here. FEROCIOUS! And a beautiful fish! And thank you Allen, I will be sure to make a post before I head into the area. Then you guys can show me how the pro's fish down there. :bowdown haha


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah topwater works great just have to know what to use.


----------



## SKITZO229 (Feb 15, 2008)

Well, What I usually use is the Storm "Chug-Bug" in red-and-white or more commonly chartreuse. (As can be seen clearly in my signature pic! Haha.) How do those hold up down there? I know they are really cheap compared to the other topwater selections.


----------



## etheraldreamer (Mar 6, 2008)

sweet im a maine native and borderline obsessive striper fisher when i can get back. give me a pm when you are down here and we'll go catch some of these silly southern fish while we tell striper stories.


----------



## Josey Wales (Oct 19, 2007)




----------

